
Show HN: VisitThem.org – In person congressional visits - woodhull
https://www.visitthem.org/
======
R4nger
The site is pretty.

Unclear on what to do after I see the list of representatives. Perhaps some
resources (or links that lead me to resources) that show me the representative
stance and best way to influence would help out. The map, address and hours
are already pretty helpful though.

Also, it wasn't really obvious what benefit of signing up if you just click
the sign-up link the top. Perhaps advertise on the sign-up / login page as
well ?

